

Announcing the release of Windows Azure SDK 2.0 for .NET - Avalaxy
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2013/04/30/announcing-the-release-of-windows-azure-sdk-2-0-for-net.aspx

======
vyrotek
Still no HTTPS support for Azure Websites? Come on Scott!

